# 7 month old ASL male



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Please let me know what you see when you look at this dog. I am considering working with a breeder by accepting this dog and then having him shown to his AKC title. While I have been in the AKC conformation rings for 17 years, it has been with a Sporting Group breed. If I take this male, it would be my first entry in the AKC conformation with a German Shepherd. Please let me know what you think and I will have more photos after next weekend. He is entered in shows and I will know more after they are done.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Do you have a larger picture, Shannon? He looks nice, but the pic itself is pretty small.

What's his breeding?


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I really like the looks of him. I'd like to see more pics but from what I can see in this pic he is an excellent show prospect. I would take him if I were you as long as he has a good temperament.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Hard to tell from the picture.
Looks good for 7 months.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He is a pretty pup. What is his breeding?


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree with the others. Looks very nice, but hard to see the small pic. I would buy him, so long as he has been well socialized and has a good temperament.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I think he's nice, though a bigger picture would help, but I like his overall appearance, he's very handsome.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

This young male is a son of US/Can. Ch. Trafalgar's Full Throttle (Diesel). Diesel was the 2008 US and Canadian Grand Victor. I am told that his tepmerament is wonderful and that is the more laid back of two brothers that the breeder kept.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think he's gorgeous


----------

